# Way to purge all loaded instruments in kontakt in different instances in VE pro



## EmmCeeSq (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi all,

Can any VE pro/Kontakt users help me out? I have a large template I'm setting up, and am opening it with purged samples in Kontakt. All good, although I've been going through each instrument and having to purge it individually, as I keep all my kontakt instruments in separate VE pro instruments. The 'global purge' function doesn't work across instruments that are loaded into different VE pro instances (this is useful behaviour, and is helpful in some circumstances). However, I'd like to be able to unload every sample from every instance of kontakt in every instance of VE pro. Is there any way to do that? I do hope this makes sense, it's a little difficult to explain. Thanks for any tips!

Mike


----------



## shawnsingh (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm interested to know about this kind of workflow option too.

I was hoping the Purge function could be MIDI learned, but send like that is not directly possible either - https://www.native-instruments.com/forum/threads/purge-all-samples-triggered-by-midi.264257/


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Dec 3, 2019)

Hmm, surely most of us using large-scale templates are taking advantage of the purge function? I'm surprised that there isn't more info on this.


----------

